# Η ενημέρωση στην εποχή των μπλογκ



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Το ίντερνετ δίνει πολλά βήματα στους ανωνυμογράφους. Η ανωνυμία είναι χρήσιμη όταν θέλεις να κάνεις μια καταγγελία χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι θα έχεις αντίποινα ή ταλαιπωρίες με τον νόμο που θα προτιμούσες να αποφύγεις. Προσφέρεται, επομένως, η ανωνυμία για να μάθουμε πράγματα που αλλιώς δεν θα έβγαιναν στη φόρα ή που θα τα κουκούλωναν τα παραδοσιακά ΜΜΕ ή ένα δικτατορικό καθεστώς. Έτσι, σήμερα, ό,τι δεν μπορεί να βγει αλλιώς στη φόρα μπορεί να βγει στα φόρουμ. Το διαδίκτυο δίνει δυνατότητες ελεύθερης έκφρασης που δεν είχε ποτέ η ανθρωπότητα.

Όμως η ανωνυμία είναι και ο καλύτερος τρόπος να κατασυκοφαντήσεις τον εχθρό σου. Και το πρόβλημα δεν σταματά εκεί. Υπάρχει, εκτός από την ανωνυμία, και η πλαστοπροσωπία. Εκτός από τη συκοφαντία, υπάρχει και η διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων. Τα μαχαίρι είναι δίκοπο: υπάρχει και πολλή ελευθερία και πολλή ασυδοσία.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον το παρακάτω άρθρο του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου στη σημερινή Καθημερινή, αλλά είχε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στο νου του όταν το έγραφε και δεν έλαβε υπόψη του πόσο πιο ευρύ και περίπλοκο είναι το πρόβλημα.

Προς το παρόν, όποιος βγαίνει για βόλτες στο διαδίκτυο, θα πρέπει να βάζει συνεχώς το μυαλό του να δουλεύει, να περνάει από λογής λογής φίλτρα, κόσκινα, δοκιμασίες και βασάνους αυτά που διαβάζει, να μη χάφτει ό,τι βλέπει μπροστά του και να μην επαναλαμβάνει σαν κακός παπαγάλος οτιδήποτε του κάνει εντύπωση.

Στο κάτω κάτω η εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου ελπίζω να προβλέπει περισσότερο μυαλό και όχι περισσότερους νόμους.



*Η ενημέρωση και οι εφημερίδες στην εποχή των blogs*

Tου Θεοδωρου Παγκαλου*

Έχει πλέον ζωτική σημασία να ανοίξει ένας δημόσιος διάλογος για ένα θέμα που απειλεί τη δυνατότητα ελεύθερης έκφρασης, αλλά και κριτικής της εξουσίας και συνεπώς τον χαρακτήρα και το μέλλον της Δημοκρατίας μας.

Τα ανώνυμα blogs είναι σαν να γράφεις νύχτα στους τοίχους ένα καινούργιο σύνθημα κάθε 10 λεπτά, χωρίς να σε βλέπει κανείς και χωρίς, φυσικά, να υπογράφεις. Αυτή, ακριβώς, η ανωνυμία μετέτρεψε τα blogs από έμβλημα της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης και αδιαμεσολάβητης επικοινωνίας, στο απόλυτο σύμβολο του πιο ακραίου λαϊκισμού και συνωμοσιολογίας. Οσο πιο απίθανη, όσο πιο μυστικιστική, όσο πιο παράλογη, όσο πιο πολύ απευθύνεται στους πιο ανομολόγητους φόβους του ασυνείδητου, τόσο πιο μεγάλες πιθανότητες έχει μια θεωρία συνωμοσίας να εξαπλωθεί σε χιλιάδες mail μέσω της μεθόδου chain-mails.

Η ανωνυμία των blogs δικαιολογείται με το επιχείρημα του φόβου: ο απλός πολίτης γράφει ανώνυμα γιατί (υποτίθεται ότι) η εξουσία καραδοκεί για να τον κυνηγήσει. Έτσι καλλιεργείται η ρουφιανιά και καθαγιάζεται η μαύρη κουκούλα. Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί ανώνυμα να γράφει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς να έχει καμία ευθύνη ούτε γι’ αυτό που γράφει ούτε για τον τρόπο που το γράφει. Ο δημόσιος λόγος των blogs είναι ο χειρότερος βιαστής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Εξαντλείται, πολλές φορές, στα βασικά ρήματα (κατά προτίμηση όσα έχουν σχέση με σεξουαλικές πράξεις) και τις συνήθεις βρισιές.

Πλεονέκτημα των blogs (ανώνυμων και επώνυμων) είναι η αμεσότητα της πληροφορίας. Μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά από το συμβάν μπορούν να δημοσιοποιήσουν την είδηση. Σε συνδυασμό με τις κάμερες των κινητών τηλεφώνων έχει, έτσι, αλλάξει και η ίδια η φύση του «δημόσιου γεγονότος», δηλαδή του γεγονότος που αξίζει να απασχολήσει την κοινή γνώμη. Και αυτό συμβαίνει διότι τα blogs δεν μπορούν να αξιολογήσουν ένα γεγονός ούτε να αντισταθούν στις φήμες αφού αυτές τα τρέφουν. Η πρόσφατη απεργία του Τύπου ανέδειξε ακριβώς αυτή τη διάσταση, αφού ελλείψει εφημερίδων όλοι στράφηκαν σ’ αυτά για να μάθουν νέα με αποτέλεσμα να οργιάσουν κάθε είδους φήμες. Γι’ αυτό και όσες εφημερίδες κινούνται στη λογική των ανώνυμων blogs διαπράττουν στρατηγικό λάθος, όπως κάνουν και όσοι δημοσιογράφοι γράφουν άρθρα κάνοντας συρραφή πληροφοριών από τα blogs. Ο Τύπος δεν απειλείται από τα blogs, αν επιμείνει στις αναλύσεις και τη διασταύρωση των γεγονότων παρέχοντας έτσι αξιόπιστη και έγκυρη πληροφορία.

Ο Δούρειος Ίππος που οδηγεί στην καταστροφή εφημερίδων είναι η εσχάτως αποκτηθείσα συνήθεια, ειδικά νεαρών δημοσιογράφων, οι οποίοι αντιμέτωποι με τον τρόμο της λευκής σελίδας (ή, μάλλον, της λευκής οθόνης του υπολογιστή), καταφεύγουν στην άκριτη συρραφή «ειδήσεων» από τα blogs για να γράψουν το «άρθρο» τους. Δυστυχώς, τον εξευτελισμό αυτό, εσχάτως, έχουν υποστεί και ιστορικές εφημερίδες. Είναι η συνέχεια της νέας μόδας στα πανεπιστήμια, να συγγράφονται επιστημονικές εργασίες με πηγή τη Wikipedia.

Έτσι, όμως, οι εφημερίδες δίνουν εκ των υστέρων στα ανώνυμα blogs αυτό ακριβώς που τους λείπει για να κυριαρχήσουν και να επιβάλλουν τις αντιλήψεις τους. Εγκυρότητα και αξιοπιστία. Αυτοεξευτελιζόμενος ο Τύπος με τέτοιο τρόπο, αυτοκτονεί. Αυτοκτονεί από ραθυμία και από την αποδοχή της ήσσονος προσπαθείας. Αυτή είναι η πραγματική απειλή. Διότι όποιος φλερτάρει με τον Διάβολο τελικά θα υποκύψει σ’ αυτόν.

Τα ανώνυμα blogs ελάχιστη σχέση έχουν με την δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών. Συνήθως, πίσω τους κρύβονται συγκεκριμένοι «δημοσιογράφοι» που διακρίθηκαν και διακρίνονται για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τη δημοσιογραφία. Ήδη παράγουν μια ολόκληρη γενιά «δημοσιογράφων» που θεωρούν την ηθική και τη δεοντολογία κάτι κακό και εντελώς άχρηστο. Προτιμούν να πλουτίσουν εκβιάζοντας μέσω του γνωστού κύκλου: η είδηση πρώτα δημοσιεύεται στο δικό τους «δέντρο» ανώνυμων blogs (έτσι βλέπεις το ίδιο κείμενο σε 20 blogs), μετά περνά σε κάποια περιθωριακή εφημερίδα και μετά σε κάποιο παράνομο τηλεοπτικό σταθμό. Η επιτυχία τους είναι όταν τη δουν γραμμένη σε κάποια έγκυρη εφημερίδα.

Η πλήρης ανομία στον χώρο της ενημέρωσης, συμβατικής και ηλεκτρονικής, έχει μετατρέψει τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης σε ένα «πλυντήριο» για το ξέπλυμα μαύρου χρήματος που μόνο με το ποδόσφαιρο μπορεί να συγκριθεί.

Σήμερα, το καλύτερο δίκτυο blogs (πάντα ανώνυμο) το διαθέτουν διάφοροι εκβιαστές και οι ακροδεξιοί που δεν έχουν αποδεχθεί τα κοινοβουλευτικά πλαίσια. Και αυτό γίνεται στο όνομα της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης. Το υπάρχον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο δεν υποχρεώνει ούτε καν την αναγραφή του ονόματος του διαχειριστή ενός blog. Αν κάποιος κερδίζει τελικά από την ανωνυμία είναι οι εκβιαστές, όχι οι πολίτες. Τα ανώνυμα blogs δεν είναι «δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών», αλλά «δημοσιογραφία των εκβιαστών». Η δημοκρατία βασίζεται στην ισηγορία, την ισονομία και την παρρησία. Χωρίς παρρησία δεν υφίσταται ούτε πραγματική ούτε ηλεκτρονική εκκλησία του δήμου, αλλά ένα πλήθος φοβισμένων πολιτών που χειροκροτούν κάθε φορά που τα «λιοντάρια» ξεσκίζουν κάποιον, όχι γιατί τους αρέσει το θέαμα, αλλά γιατί ανακουφίζονται που δεν είναι οι ίδιοι το θύμα.

* Ο κ. Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος είναι αντιπρόεδρος της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης.​


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Πριν απαιτήσει την "συμμόρφωση" των πολιτών Bloggers ο κύριος αντιπρόεδρος μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνει μερικές προσπάθειες να συμμορφώσει τη διαφθορά στο Δημόσιο που είναι εξίσου ανώνυμη και πολύ πιο ύπουλη και επικίνδυνη από αυτή των Bloggers; Η διαφθορά αυτού του είδους δεν διορθώνεται ούτε με προσφυγή στο Συμβούλιο Επικρατείας (είμαι παθών).


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε διάφορες προτεραιότητες και να διανύσουμε το υπόλοιπο του βίου μας συζητώντας πώς ακριβώς να τις ιεραρχήσουμε. Μια παράκληση προς όλους, γιατί το λάθος το κάνουμε όλοι: όταν μπαίνει ένα ερώτημα, ένα πρόβλημα, ένα δίλημμα, ας περιορίζουμε τον προβληματισμό μας στη συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει, μαζί με τη διαφθορά στο Δημόσιο και την τρύπα του όζοντος. Το είδος του προβληματισμού σε σχέση με την ανωνυμία και, γενικότερα, την ποιότητα της πληροφορίας στο διαδίκτυο δεν έχει σχέση με τη διαφθορά στο Δημόσιο ή τον Πάγκαλο. Άρα καλύτερα να μην τα μπερδεύουμε γιατί θα αρχίσουμε συζήτηση για το «μαζί τα φάγαμε«. 
:)


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο (αλλά που να παραπονεθώ ο έρμος, τώρα που βρήκαμε τον Nickel....)


----------



## rogne (Apr 23, 2011)

_Η κρίση και ο ηθικός πανικός_: αφιερωμένο στον Αντιπρόεδρο.

ΥΓ: "Η πλήρης ανομία στον χώρο της ενημέρωσης" ήρθε με την ανωνυμία των blogs; Γιατί εγώ αλλιώς τα θυμάμαι...


----------



## danae (Apr 24, 2011)

Για ηθικούς λόγους αρνούμαι να διαβάσω την άποψη του κυρίου Πάγκαλου. Εκτός από το "μαζί τα φάγαμε", έχει πει και άλλα, χειρότερα ίσως, αλλά είμαι ανώνυμη και δεν θα είναι σωστό να τα μεταφέρω... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2011)

Ο_ Θ.Π._ είναι άνθρωπος που παράγει ενδιαφέροντα πολιτικό λόγο. Ενδιαφέροντα επειδή μπορείς να τον ανατάμεις, να τον αποδεχτείς ή να τον καταρρίψεις. Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο του όμως είναι απογοητευτικό ακόμη και για τους θαυμαστές του, εφόσον είναι ταυτόχρονα ενήμεροι για τη νέα τεχνολογία στην ενημέρωση. Δείχνει ανάγλυφα τόσο πρωτόλεια κατανόηση στις απαιτήσεις, τις δυνατότητες και τη δυναμική του Διαδικτύου (και ειδικότερα, του Web 2.0) ώστε να είναι απολύτως κατανοητό γιατί οι περίπλοκα διατυπωμένες ατάκες που χρησιμοποιεί ο _Θ.Π._ τους τελευταίους μήνες απλοποιούνται σε βαθμό που του γίνονται μπούμερανγκ.

Ο rogne καλά τα θυμάται... Το «ή υπούργημα μου δίνεις ή εφημερίδα βγάζω» δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο στην πολιτική ζωή της χώρας μας. Η μπλογκόσφαιρα ελέγχεται μια χαρά από δικτατορικά καθεστώτα, αλλά στις δημοκρατίες, η μπλογκόσφαιρα απαιτεί από τους ταγούς ενημέρωση, διαφάνεια, απολογισμό. Οι άνθρωποι του Ομπάμα κατάλαβαν το μέσο, οι άνθρωποι του Μακέιν και της Πέιλιν το καταριούνται ακόμη.

Κανείς δεν φταίει του _Θ.Π._ αν τα ιστολόγια παρουσίασαν διαφορετικά τα όσα είπε στην Τουρκία (που είναι το θέμα των ημερών). Στην εποχή του Web 2.0, οι πολιτικοί πρέπει πρώτοι να γνωρίζουν ότι χρειάζονται εντεταλμένους συνεργάτες να ανεβάζουν το ταχύτερο δυνατό, σε άμεση σύνδεση, *με απόλυτη ακρίβεια*, τα όσα λένε και εννοούν. Οι πολιτικοί πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι δεν διαθέτουν πια την άνεση να διορθώνουν τα πρακτικά της Βουλής από σαρδάμ, να τηλεφωνάνε σε αρχισυντάκτες για να λειαίνουν διατυπώσεις. Οι πολιτικοί πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι οι «κύκλοι τους» πρέπει να είναι σε άμεση επιφυλακή και ετοιμότητα για να δίνουν έγκυρες απαντήσεις και τεκμηριωμένα στοιχεία σε κάθε λογική και εύλογη απορία που διατυπώνεται από τους πολίτες στην άμεση δημοκρατία της μπλογκόσφαιρας/φορουμόσφαιρας. Οι πολιτικοί πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι ακόμη και αν οι συμπαθούντες τηλεδημοσιογράφοι αυτολογοκρίνουν από επόμενα δελτία τους μια πολιτική γκάφα, το γιουτιούμπ δεν κάνει εύκολα τέτοιες εκπτώσεις. Οι πολιτικοί πρέπει να κατανοήσουν ότι τώρα πια μπορούν να επικοινωνούν άμεσα με το πολιτικό κοινό τους, χωρίς φίλτρα και διαμεσολαβητές.

Είναι μια καινούργια, εξαντλητική απαίτηση από την πολιτική και τους πολιτικούς. Όσο και όσοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτά τα εργαλεία όμως, θα είναι καταδικασμένοι να τρέχουν πίσω από «μέιλ της καταστροφής» και «ανώνυμα blogs». Να τρέχουν μέχρι να λαχανιάσουν και να πέσουν εξουθενωμένοι κάτω.


----------



## unique (Apr 24, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι διαχρονικό. Οι εφημερίδες πάντα έγραφαν ό,τι τους κάπνιζε εναντίον ανυπεράσπιστων πολιτών, οι τελευταίοι έστελναν επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας που ουδέποτε δημοσιεύονταν παρά το σχετικό νόμο και στις δίκες που ακολουθούσαν ύστερα από χρόνια σπάνια δικαιώνονταν, κυρίως λόγω της πολιτικής και οικονομικής δύναμης του τύπου. Επίσης οι εφημερίδες κρύβονταν πίσω από τη θεσμοθετημένη ανωνυμότητα των πηγών τους. Την ίδια κατάσταση αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα πολίτες που εκτίθενται στο λίβελλο και στον εξευτελισμό που τους επιφυλάσσουν διάφοροι παρουσιαστές που έχουν πείσει την αγέλη ότι ο λίβελλος ταυτίζεται με την σάτιρα (που δεν έχει όρια) και συνεπώς είναι υπεράνω του νόμου. Τα δικαστήρια φαίνεται να δέχονται αυτήν την άποψη, αν κρίνω από το πάθημα της Σαρρή. Τα Μπλογκς άλλαξαν αυτήν την κατάσταση. Οι πολίτες μπορούν να απαντήσουν και να πουν την άποψή τους. Παράλληλα, ωστόσο, μερικές φορές συκοφαντούν όποιους δεν συμπαθούν, πράγμα που έκαναν προηγουμένως επίσης ατιμώρητα διάφοροι μεγαλόσχημοι στα ΜΜΕ και εκείνοι που καλύπτονται από ασυλία ή από την ομπρέλα κάποιου κόμματος. Η δημοκρατικοποίηση της συκοφαντίας είναι αυτό που δεν γίνεται ανεκτό από τον κύριο αντιπρόεδρο και τους λοιπούς υπερασπιστές της "νομιμότητας". Όσο για τους συκοφάντες, με τα σημερινά μέσα εύκολα εντοπίζονται όπως δείχνουν τουλάχιστον οι "τυχαίες" περιπτώσεις εντοπισμού ατόμων που ισχυρίζονται ότι θα αυτοκτονήσουν, ο εντοπισμός αυτών που στέλνουν ηλεμηνύματα για την επιστροφή στη δραχμή ή εκείνων που προβλέπουν επαναδιαπραγμάτευση του χρέους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Dr7mal, βλέπω να πηγαίνεις για όγδοο ντοκτορά, στο spin doctoring.
Δυστυχώς απάντησες στη ουσία του νήματος και του κειμένου, γιατί ως εκεί κέρδιζα ένα στοίχημα που έλεγε ότι είναι αδύνατο να βάλεις κάτι του Πάγκαλου και να μείνει η συζήτηση στην ουσία της ρήσης του. Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω, αν γίνει μια μέτρηση, πόσοι πιστεύουν ότι είπε κοπρίτες τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους και τεμπέληδες τους Έλληνες.

Άλλο, παρεμφερές. Wikileaks. Πιστεύουμε, υποθέτω, στο θεσμό του κράτους και στη σκοπιμότητα να λέγονται ορισμένα πράγματα ιδιαιτέρως και να μένουν απόρρητα. Όπως δεν θα θέλαμε να μπαίνουν στο σπίτι μας και να μαγνητοφωνούν τις συζητήσεις με τη σύντροφό μας ή να κλέβουν την αλληλογραφία με τον φίλο μας και να τα κάνουν καθημερινό γαργαλιστικό ανάγνωσμα στα μέσα. Γιατί είχαμε ηρωοποίηση αυτού του κυρίου Ασάνζ; Ποιος από τους υμνητές του θα ήθελε να πέσει θύμα ενός Ασάνζ στον οικογενειακό ή επαγγελματικό του βίο; Είμαι εκτός κλίματος με αυτές τις απορίες μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.


Ομοίως και έτη πολλά. :) 


nickel said:


> Dr7mal, βλέπω να πηγαίνεις για όγδοο ντοκτορά, στο spin doctoring.


Μπα, το πολύ για καμιά προσθήκη στο βιογραφικό μέρες που είναι σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο, αλλά ξέχασα ότι τα ανωνυμογραφήματα δεν μετράνε για προσόν... 

Μα είναι πραγματικά πολύ κακογραμμένο το άρθρο. Πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις. Θυμωμένο με ένα φαινόμενο ακατανόητο, που δεν τιθασεύεται εύκολα. Ζόρικο πράμα το οπενγκάβ...

Και ο Ασάντζ, κτγμ, πατάει ακριβώς στην έλλειψη κατανόησης του νέου μέσου από την εξουσία. Τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα από όσα δημοσιεύει είναι ανούσια, που θα μπορούσαν να δημοσιεύονται απευθείας από τους συντάκτες τους και να χάνονται στη λήθη της ιστόσφαιρας.


----------



## rogne (Apr 24, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους



> Πιστεύουμε, υποθέτω, στο θεσμό του κράτους και στη σκοπιμότητα να λέγονται ορισμένα πράγματα ιδιαιτέρως και να μένουν απόρρητα.



Δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι θα έπρεπε να πιστεύουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο, όχι. Η "κρατική σκοπιμότητα" και τα "μυστήρια της εξουσίας" ανήκουν σε άλλες εποχές. Αν κάτι έκαναν τα Wikileaks ήταν να δείξουν, με την ίδια την κοινοτοπία των "αποκαλύψεών" τους, ότι αυτά που λέγονται και γίνονται στους σκοτεινούς διαδρόμους της εξουσίας είναι αυτά που καθένας υποθέτει, ότι η κοινή αντίληψη περί τρομερών κρατικών μυστικών είναι μύθος. Το πραγματικό λαβράκι των Wikileaks ήταν η ίδια η ύπαρξή τους (το μέσο, όπως γράφει και ο Δρ), όχι το (αδιάφορο) περιεχόμενό τους.

Κι ένα δεύτερο: δεν βλέπω πώς ο Ασάντζ μπορεί να ταυτιστεί με τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο και να θεωρηθεί απειλή για την ιδιωτικότητά μας. Ίσως πάντως η ηρωοποίησή του να δείχνει ακριβώς ότι το κοινό του δεν ήταν έτοιμο να τον προσλάβει ως αυτόν που αποκάλυψε στο κοινό την ίδια του τη μυστικολαγνεία (το κοινό είναι αυτάρεσκο, δεν θέλει να του τρίβουν στη μούρη τις προκαταλήψεις του), γι' αυτό και προτίμησε να τον κάνει ήρωα, Ζορό, κλπ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, και η ίδια η εξουσία, που καταδιώκει αγρίως τον Ασάντζ, το ίδιο προτίμησε να κάνει, με τρόπο αρκούντως βολικό για όλους...


----------

